# Smoking an Urushi pipe anyone?



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Dear all,
because they are beautiful bought a set of Tsuge Seasons Urushi pipes some time ago. Thing is does anyone smoke them? I am hesitant to try and ruin the finish.

Feedback from those who own or have smoked Urushi pipes is much appreciated. Thanking all replies in advance.

Stay well and be safe.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are spectacular pipes. Would love to hear more about them. You clearly have a lot of experience with pipe restoration and maintenance. What are your thoughts about smoking them? The only thing I know is that they will lose value as an investment but will look beautiful with a little patina on the rim. I have the image of an ancient samurai smoking one of those beauties overlooking a waterfall.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I’ve seen those in the past, gorgeous pieces.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Piper said:


> Those are spectacular pipes. Would love to hear more about them. You clearly have a lot of experience with pipe restoration and maintenance. What are your thoughts about smoking them? The only thing I know is that they will lose value as an investment but will look beautiful with a little patina on the rim. I have the image of an ancient samurai smoking one of those beauties overlooking a waterfall.


Dear Piper, thank you sir for your kind words. I just happen to be an amateur who can't keep his hands to himself. Have a deep respect for hand craftmanship and a need to know how things work. Cost me quite a bit in pipes, watches and fountain pens whom have all gone to their respective heavens prematurely because of me:smile2:.

On a trip to Japan I came across some Namiki Dunhill Maki-e pipes, lighters and fountains pens. Couldn't afford anything. Everything was north of US$20k each.

Since that trip kept searching for something I could afford. In 2013 SmokingPipes had a full set with accompanying tampers so I bought it for about US$1,500.
These pipes depict the 4 seasons and were released in 2009. Length of pipe about 6 inches with about a Dunhill size 4 bowl. The pipes and bamboo tampers are Urushi covered except for the vulcanite mouthpieces. The flowers are paper transferred and handpainted over. The signature of the artist is in red. To date I haven't seen a complete set for sale. The briar must be well aged as it weighs only about 48 grams per pipe. There is another version only seen in the EU. Those pipes come with straight briar shanks not bamboo..

Have checked on the internet but no one seems to have smoke an Urushi pipe.

As you mentioned there is a possibility of a patina on the rim. I am also concerned about heat effects on the bowl, peeling, bubbling, etc.

Love your eloquent description/image of the samurai and the waterfall. That would certainly be something to look at.

Stay well and be safe.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love stuff like this... having been an enthusiast since 1978 the hobby is two-fold... pipes are a work of art as we who are fans choose particular shapes, sizes etc. Pipes are an allure from what they provide to us.... for me it's memories. At the foot of Yosemite or at the foot of Yellowstone.... or at Gibraltar there's a certain peace one gets. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@whiskeredbat, I've seen the Dunhill namiki pipes and urushi fountain pens you refer to as well. It's the exquisite lacquering and painting that makes them special and valuable, not their utility. I understand your pipes are not hand painted but they do seem to be rare. And they are beautiful. It may only be my OCD speaking but I would be afraid to smoke them, especially since they're unlikely to smoke any better than excellent pipes without that pedigree. Based on your posts, I'd bet you have a few pipes that qualify.:wink2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Those are beautiful. 
They are akin to all my ST DuPont lighters I never use.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

usually my opinion is just smoke ur pipe that's what it's for but man if u got even just a bubble that would be painful...I don't think reward is outweighing risk on this one...would be a shame if some unforeseen damage occurred after smoking


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Madderduro said:


> usually my opinion is just smoke ur pipe that's what it's for but man if u got even just a bubble that would be painful...I don't think reward is outweighing risk on this one...would be a shame if some unforeseen damage occurred after smoking


Pretty much gotta agree with this, these pipes, especially as a set fall into a different category.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Rondo said:


> Those are beautiful.
> They are akin to all my ST DuPont lighters I never use.


Dear Rondo, you are so right sir. When I started cigar smoking, in the 80s, lacquered Dupont lighters were de facto at cigar clubs. The pings let you know who was lighting/relighting:grin2: After the lacquer started chipping off and looked like it had rashes I decided a BIC will do me just fine.

Are you a doctor/surgeon? Interesting body part you are holding.

If you are sir, thank you for what you are doing in these trying times and do be safe. God bless.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@whiskeredbat not to hijack your great thread, but I want to answer your question. I'm just a nurse of 30 years. Mostly Emergency Department, recently cardiosurgical and I also work an occasional weekend on the harvest team with the Center for Donation and Transplant.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Rondo said:


> @whiskeredbat not to hijack your great thread, but I want to answer your question. I'm just a nurse of 30 years. Mostly Emergency Department, recently cardiosurgical and I also work an occasional weekend on the harvest team with the Center for Donation and Transplant.


never say "just" a nurse....you guys risk getting all kinds of crap everyday :serious:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> @whiskeredbat not to hijack your great thread, but I want to answer your question. I'm just a nurse of 30 years. Mostly Emergency Department, recently cardiosurgical and I also work an occasional weekend on the harvest team with the Center for Donation and Transplant.


Don't let him fool ya. He's a Vespa mechanic with a dark side.. that pic is what happens when you don't pay a repair bill..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow, very cool. I've seen this kind of style in other things, but did not know it existed with pipes. I looked up some of the Dunhills too, very nice. It would be great to have a set of matching pipes with pen and lighter. I would definitely not smoke them!


Btw, how would you classify the Tsuge and Dunhill versions: Would it be Urushi for the Tsuge, and Nakimi for the Dunhills? Just curious. Seems like they both go for the same style, but there's some subtle differences. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Rondo said:


> @whiskeredbat not to hijack your great thread, but I want to answer your question. I'm just a nurse of 30 years. Mostly Emergency Department, recently cardiosurgical and I also work an occasional weekend on the harvest team with the Center for Donation and Transplant.


Dear Rondo, hijack all you want. You are a nurse, *not* just a nurse. During the SARS episode in 2003, I was a volunteer in an Emergency Response Team. I have seen first hand what the nurses in Singapore have had to go through. My deepest respect for your profession brother:thumb:.

Be safe and stay well.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Wow, very cool. I've seen this kind of style in other things, but did not know it existed with pipes. I looked up some of the Dunhills too, very nice. It would be great to have a set of matching pipes with pen and lighter. I would definitely not smoke them!
> 
> Btw, how would you classify the Tsuge and Dunhill versions: Would it be Urushi for the Tsuge, and Nakimi for the Dunhills? Just curious. Seems like they both go for the same style, but there's some subtle differences. Thanks for sharing this.


Dear John, thank you for writing sir. Urushi is the black tree sap used to coat Japanese lacquerware. Both Tsuge and Namiki use it. It's the artwork on the pipes that become interesting. For the Tsuge pipes the artwork is drawn on rice paper, wetted down and then the pattern is transferred to the pipe. The colours are then filled in by hand. That is why the Tsuge pipes have consistent designs. This process is usually reserved for lower priced items like these pipes, daily use lacquerware and lower end Japanese pens. In recent memory, Japanese pen companies like Pilot, Wancher, Nakaya, Hakase, Namiki, Danitrio and Platinum (there are others that don't come to mind now) produce Urushi in a multitude of colours. If you have an opportunity do check them out. They are writing jewels that must be seen to be appreciated.

Namiki for Dunhill is a different league altogether. Everything is by hand and by one artist per article. The multiple layering of colours, and various raised height to produce a 3D effect. It's a sight to behold. Namiki is a subsidiary of Pilot.

Namiki pens by themselves (not Dunhill) had various styles of Urushi/Maki-e (the patterns). Some examples: The Chinkin - the patterns are engraved into the Urushi and filled, usually gold or silver dust. The Raden - Urushi inlaid/sprinkled with bits of abalone shells and gold/silver dust. The Yukari - thesa are patterns with a raised Maki-e 3D effect. The Nippon Art - these are the lower priced flat Maki-e designs. The Urushi Ishime (stones). The Tamenuri - solid base colour with translucent top coat.

Raw Urushi was an expensive product coming out of Japan with 50gms costing approx US$60. Now there is Urushi from China for a fraction of that as well as imitation stuff.

If you are interested in watches both Seiko and Citizen have Urushi dials as does Chopard.

My Urushi watch attached and a pen that is utterly beautiful (not mine - taken off the net). Watches and fountain pens are also my interest hence the long winded post :smile2:.

Stay well and be safe.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@whiskeredbat, thank you for the detailed response.

So when I was looking at the Namiki Dunhill pipes and pens, they looked exquisite. Per your description, I can understand why. So if I may continue to pick your brain: Namiki is a brand that does a version of Urushi, which is a style? You also mentioned "patterns." And actually, I looked it up as I was writing this post lol It's still daunting. I'm trying to wrap my head around what is the style and what is the brand. Looks like the Namiki brand is making the stuff that's amazing though. That's what is catching my eye.

I personally have never gotten into pen and watch collecting, but get the allure. Interesting stuff, thanks for the post.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@whiskeredbat, that is a spectacular watch and a great tutorial on Japanese urushi art. It always interests me that pipe and cigar smokers have such similar interests. We like to collect watches, pens, wines and liquors. Many of us enjoy specialty coffee drinking/roasting and collecting firearms and knives. I'm sure there are even a few ham radio operators here. I don't know whether it's a pipe/cigar thing or just a guy thing.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

JohnBrody15 said:


> @whiskeredbat, thank you for the detailed response.
> 
> So when I was looking at the Namiki Dunhill pipes and pens, they looked exquisite. Per your description, I can understand why. So if I may continue to pick your brain: Namiki is a brand that does a version of Urushi, which is a style? You also mentioned "patterns." And actually, I looked it up as I was writing this post lol It's still daunting. I'm trying to wrap my head around what is the style and what is the brand. Looks like the Namiki brand is making the stuff that's amazing though. That's what is catching my eye.
> 
> I personally have never gotten into pen and watch collecting, but get the allure. Interesting stuff, thanks for the post.


Dear John, you are most welcome. It is a pleasure to share. By patterns I meant designs, sorry my bad. Urushi is the base layer and the designs were applied on top or engraved as the case may be (you must check out Bori pens which are Urushi scalloped designs) . Namiki is up there with the best but over time other brands have caught with exquisite designs.
for example:
https://www.aplimitededitions.com/web/Collections

You need really deep pockets for these.

Attached is my one and only Urushi/Maki-e pen. It's a one of one - a prototype made by Kamakura Pens. A company owned by an American doctor, married to a Japanese lady who resides/resided (not sure now) in Japan commissioned these pens based on a Platinum 3776 pen. Forgive me if I don't go into details but I bought the prototype for a lady who was the better half of my life for 27 years. She had such beautiful handwriting. I never use the pen, just handle it once in a while. Can't get myself to buy another similar pen.

Perhaps I should start a pen thread for all you wonderful people who have made me so welcome. Piper mentioned it but I don't want to be a bore. Please do let me know.

Stay well and be safe brothers and sisters


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Dear John, you are most welcome. It is a pleasure to share. By patterns I meant designs, sorry my bad. Urushi is the base layer and the designs were applied on top or engraved as the case may be (you must check out Bori pens which are Urushi scalloped designs) . Namiki is up there with the best but over time other brands have caught with exquisite designs.
for example:
https://www.aplimitededitions.com/web/Collections

You need really deep pockets for these.

Attached is my one and only Urushi/Maki-e pen. It's a one of one - a prototype made by Kamakura Pens. A company owned by an American doctor, married to a Japanese lady who resides/resided (not sure now) in Japan commissioned these pens based on a Platinum 3776 pen. Forgive me if I don't go into details but I bought the prototype for a lady who was the better half of my life for 27 years. She had such beautiful handwriting. I never use the pen, just handle it once in a while. Can't get myself to buy another similar pen.

Perhaps I should start a pen thread for all you wonderful people who have made me so welcome. Piper mentioned it but I don't want to be a bore. Please do let me know.

Stay well and be safe brothers and sisters


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear John, you are most welcome. It is a pleasure to share. By patterns I meant designs, sorry my bad. Urushi is the base layer and the designs were applied on top or engraved as the case may be (you must check out Bori pens which are Urushi scalloped designs) . Namiki is up there with the best but over time other brands have caught with exquisite designs.
> for example:
> https://www.aplimitededitions.com/web/Collections
> 
> ...


Whiskeredbat, that is a beautiful pen-very delicate and detailed but restrained as well. Thanks for posting.

Yes, I think you should start a pen thread. It will be interesting to see what comes out of the desks (the woodwork) of the characters who post on this forum.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear John, you are most welcome. It is a pleasure to share. By patterns I meant designs, sorry my bad. Urushi is the base layer and the designs were applied on top or engraved as the case may be (you must check out Bori pens which are Urushi scalloped designs) . Namiki is up there with the best but over time other brands have caught with exquisite designs.
> for example:
> https://www.aplimitededitions.com/web/Collections
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. The Chinkin Lacquer art pens are amazing.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

This one is made in Germany by Vauen and a collaboration with the Japanese lighter people IM Corona.

2,998 Euros including 19% tax and shipping. https://www.tecon-gmbh.de/product_info.php?cPath=&products_id=9583

Put it on a lighted revolving display turntable and wonder everyday - 'should or shouldn't I smoke it?':vs_laugh:

It's a steal, relatively speaking, compared to US$30,000 Dunhill pipes.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

This relatively inexpensive urushi pipe by Tsuge, for sale on smokingpipes.com, is rather simple and lacks the deep layers and high polish of the Namiki and Vauen example above. But from the description, it does appear that urushi pipes can be smoked without risk to the lacquer finish.


----------



## whiskeredbat (Mar 14, 2020)

Piper said:


> This relatively inexpensive urushi pipe by Tsuge, for sale on smokingpipes.com, is rather simple and lacks the deep layers and high polish of the Namiki and Vauen example above. But from the description, it does appear that urushi pipes can be smoked without risk to the lacquer finish.


Dear Piper, yes the Namiki and Vauen are another level. Someone in Reddit claims to have smoked his Tsuge pipe with no issues. I am looking for a used pipe to try before I smoke mine.

Be safe brother


----------

